# Prefer Mares? Tell Me Why?



## cpr saves (Dec 5, 2012)

I've always been a gelding kinda person. Can't tell you how many times I've said, "See that? That's why I'll NEVER own a mare!"

So now a friend of mine has found the _perfect_ horse for me. The only thing is , it's a mare. This will take some doing for me to think outside-the-box and even consider a mare, so I would appreciate some reasons why I should do this. My little voice is telling me to stick with geldings. (I have one gelding 27 yrs old; had to put down my 12 yr old gelding several weeks ago.)

Please share with me why you prefer mares over geldings. Thanks in advance.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I can't say I _prefer_ mares, but I don't mind them a bit. 

I don't tolerate bad behavior or poor manners, and that is what I generally see, or hear described, when I hear people referring to a mare being difficult. I don't try to influence a mare's "mood" by drugs or herbal remedies. I teach good behavior.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't remember where I heard it, but someone once said "you'll prefer geldings, until you get a good mare".

I also don't have a preference a good horse is a good horse. Although the last several years the mares have definitely out shined the geldings (two mares vs. three geldings, although there was one gelding I had to give up due to soundness issues, I really liked him, but didn't end up having him long enough to find out how he really ranked)!

I can tell you why I love the equine love of my life, a mare! She was very forward, willing, hard working, loved going, happy to be in a herd or by herself, would do anything I asked, preferred me over anyone else (horse or human), and no herd drama! I also really like the fact that she'd let me know when something was bothering her, sweet and nice as possible, getting louder if I wasn't listening. I own her son currently hoping he'll be alteat half as wonderful as her, so far he's very much like her, but only 18 months so don't know yet how he'll be under saddle. He is lazier though.

I have had a gelding I loved for many of the same reasons, forever ago.

Currently I own two geldings (well 3, but one don't count), I have finally manged to get with the older one, but I don't think we'll ever be friends. The younger one, 18 month old, I love to death! 

My advice, if you're a 'gelding person', then pass on this mare, and hold out for a gelding!


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

I always swore I would't get a mare, then I wound up buying my filly.. she is perfect- no marish behavior, sweet, bombproof and willing. I think a good horse is a good horse, whether it is a mare, a stallion, or a gelding. I would try out the mare before making your decision.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We've had mares for a very long time. The biggest problem that I see is that people have that "mare-ish" preconception/bias/myth drilled into them all their life and start out treating a mare differently because they _expect_ a mare to be difficult or moody. 

We've never had a difficult mare. They do take the herd pecking order and leadership _very seriously _and if more than one is in season at the same time, they do appear to fuss more with each other, but they never fuss with us.
If you can put your preconceptions aside, be the leader, and treat a mare like any other horse, you'll be fine. If not, you'll be better off sticking with geldings.

Just for your amusement, here is the typical view that folks have about mares and geldings...










Good luck.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I owned my mare since she was a weanling. In the 6 years I have been riding her, I haven't had any attitude problems with her that I haven't also encountered with a gelding. I can confidently say that I prefer mares because I find they have more drive than geldings and seem to have more personality usually. I am always drawn to mares over geldings.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Ever heard the saying "Boys will be boys"? Geldings usually are more playful and mares aren't. I have seen a few mares that were mare-ish. But I've seen a few geldings that act the same way.

I feel that I have a better or easier connection with mares. I've met a few mares that were a PITA for others but were fine for me. 

Lastly, even though mares do usually have a dirtier rear end, from going into heat, they are easier to clean underneath than cleaning a sheath.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

A good horse is a good horse in my book. I like my mare because of her spunk, I know that no matter where we go she's ready and willing to give it her best. I have found in the mares that I work with that they can be very opinionated and voice those opinions more readily than a gelding would. But a good horse is a good horse.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I love my mare because once we established tgat I was the leader, she will do ANYTHING I ask her to. Go down the steep bank into the canal...ok....walk over the scary pile of carpet debris on the side if the road, alright... drag a hog back to camp...sure...etc. one day we can clean up a jumper ring...the next go hunt a gator. she'll blow and flick her ears as if she's asking "are you sure?" And she thinks about where she's putting her feet before she steps down, but she always plows ahead when asked. Left alone, she's opinionated, moody, and a hussy, but once that halter is on, she's all business and "yes ma'am". 

My gelding on the other hand....has the brains of a gerbil and the bravery of a slug. Sure, he'll do it, but you gotta do the thinking for him, and basically BE his confidence.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

> "you'll prefer geldings, until you get a good mare"


Years ago I vowed never, ever, EVER to get a mare. I had to deal with one being my trailer buddy all through 4h showing, and this is basically the summary of it: _mares make geldings do stupid things_. But a few months ago I rescued probably the sweetest, most loving horse I've ever been around..and it's a mare. I never knew a mare was actually likable! 

Haviris was spot on about getting one good mare, because I'm hooked. I absolutely adore this horse, she doesn't compare to our 3 geldings. She actually wants to be around me when I'm doing chores, she actually _wants_ to come out and spend time out of the pasture. I can whistle to her and she comes up. When she sees me walking out of my house and out to the barn, she knickers. She practically throws her head into the halter. I never got to experience a horse that actually would prefer being with me over being with the other horses.

I would definitely give this mare a try, who knows, you might get that one good mare.

Good luck,
Kylie


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I never understood the "mar-ish behavior" and I've had mares since forever! I like my current mare because she tries harder, more on task and more fun to be around than my gelding. She's definitely the comedy relief around here. Like AnalisaParalyzer said, my gelding is the wussy and I have to continually boost his confidence. My mare isn't like that. But I like both of 'em and wouldn't base my getting another horse on whether it's a mare or a gelding. I'd suggest going out and riding her on more than one occasion to get a better feel of her mindset.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Mare or gelding, a good horse is a good horse and I wouldn't pass a good one based on gender. It's really a matter of personnality and match.

Two geldings and two mares in my barn. I'd say I have more affinity with the mares. They are more serious, hard working, sensitive. I find the connection with my mare more intense, more of a two-way communication where I have to take her opinion into account. They are harder to win in terms of leadership and confidence, but then the relationship is something else. Mares are being marish in heat amongst themselves, but not with the humans. I don't expect nor would accept a different behavior because of hormons.

I find geldings are easier to deal with, more simple, always playful and usually fun to be around.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

I've always heard this old saying, " A mare will work ten times better for you then a gelding ever will, as long as you're on her good side and if you're not on her good side, she will work ten times harder against you then a gelding ever will" Not sure how true that is..probably depends on the horse.

My mare Is a irritable and sensitive to touch while in heat but it does not interfere with me riding or working with her.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Give me a mare any day. They bond with their owners in a way I have seen only a couple of geldings . They try harder and will go the distance with someone they trust. My mares follow you around the pasture like dogs all waiting to be petted and fussed over.
I know a couple of polo players and they insist that mares are the better mounts. They are braver and more competitive. Shalom


----------



## cpr saves (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you sooooo much, everyone. I loved every one of your comments. Makes me much more open to the idea and can't wait to go see this mare soon. She's in the process of being moved so as soon as she gets where she's going to go, I'll get to go see her. Should be this week. Thanks again!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

PaintHorseMares said:


>


*ROFLMAO!!!! * I think this was rewritten from a 2 columns dog/cat diary, but it's STILL funny.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

cpr saves said:


> Can't tell you how many times I've said, "See that? That's why I'll NEVER own a mare!"


I believe that we sometimes unconsciously try to neatly categorize things into our frame of reference. If I strongly believe that all mares are too moody and difficult to be worth my time, I will be more likely to remember all of the events that "prove" this, and less likely to remember the things that disprove it. It's easy to see a mare buck off a rider and attribute her behavior to the fact that she's a "moody mare". But when a gelding bucks his rider off, are you likely to attribute it to the fact that he's a gelding? Or are you more likely to attribute his behavior to other factors such as breed, age, temperament, etc?

I agree with many of the other forum members who have stated that a good horse is a good horse no matter the gender. In my personal experience, I am presently working as a barn manager at a facility that has only two mares -- the rest are geldings. I can assure you that the geldings are every bit as complicated, opinionated, quirky, and neurotic as the mares. In fact, our two most "high maintenance" horses are geldings... and one of the most laid back easy-to-deal-with horses is a mare.


----------



## JustPickOne (Oct 17, 2013)

I love mares. I can relate to them. The only gelding I ever had was a colt born to a mare I bought that turned out to be a crazy, untrustworthy crypt. Even after the expensive surgery, he was a mean, treacherous SOB. Plus, sheaths.


----------



## steff (May 4, 2008)

a good mare will give you absolutly everything they tend to be more 1 person horse that makes the relationship much more special a gelding is anybodys!! my mare is sensitive and special she does have off days tho and seems to be in season for alot of the summer!!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

I have a huge soft spot for mares. I honestly don't think I've ever met one I truly couldn't stand. Of course there are exceptions, but most of the mares I know will work hard hard and go the extra mile for their "person". They'll tell you what you're doing wrong, too. Generally I see geldings as lazier and act more, "do you really want me to? Sigh, fine, whatever". Don't get me wrong, I love geldings too, but I guess mares seem to care more?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Ugh, here we go again with the, 'geldings are less affectionate, stupider and lazier than mares' garbage. Everything all of you have attributed to mares can also be said of geldings. It's the individual HORSE who will or won't give you 110%, not the gender.

OP, if you like the mare, then don't let her gender stop you. The stupid stereotypes against BOTH genders do nothing but create dissent, and are wrong. A good horse is a good horse, and a great one will offer everything you want REGARDLESS of its gender.

Those who tout the mantra against a certain gender only do so out of their own personal prejudices, not because that particular gender has less to offer.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well it's true, a good horse is a good horse, I find there is differences between the genders. In those differences, I prefer the geldings' qualities over the mares, years ago I like the mares better. Doesn't make one better than the other, just different.


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> I love my mare because once we established tgat I was the leader, she will do ANYTHING I ask her to. Go down the steep bank into the canal...ok....walk over the scary pile of carpet debris on the side if the road, alright... drag a hog back to camp...sure...etc. one day we can clean up a jumper ring...the next go hunt a gator. she'll blow and flick her ears as if she's asking "are you sure?" And she thinks about where she's putting her feet before she steps down, but she always plows ahead when asked. Left alone, she's opinionated, moody, and a hussy, but once that halter is on, she's all business and "yes ma'am".
> 
> My gelding on the other hand....has the brains of a gerbil and the bravery of a slug. Sure, he'll do it, but you gotta do the thinking for him, and basically BE his confidence.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is very much my mare's personality. Although I've owned other mares in the past, so far she is the most 'marish' aka (bit$&y) ...BUT... When you are on her and she trusts you, she'll do ANYTHiNG I ask. Even after a few short months I feel (in saddle) a great trust with her. On the ground....well...she'll obey but she'd rather you'd leave her alone- no warm fuzzies there.


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

I agree- a good horse is a good horse, no matter the gender. There are devilish geldings and angel mares, and vice verse. While both genders tend to have certain behavioral characteristics, each horse is an individual!

The reason why I tend to like mares is 100% my personal opinion. The horses I have learned the most on have all been mares. My horse is a mare and I adore her personality. She can be what some people consider "marish" and she _certainly _has her own opinion about things, but I think that's what adds to her charm. 

Don't pass up or judge this horse just because she's a mare! You could be missing out!


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I've only been a horse owner for a few years, and worked with horses a few years more than that, so I am learning, always learning. I didn't have an opinion on the mares vs geldings thing to start off with. Then I grew to prefer geldings over mares. By the time I was actually looking to aquire a horse of my own, there was zero chance I was going to get a mare. Just was not at all interested in dealing with an attitude.

Now that I've had my gelding for a few years, I can say that I *generally* like geldings over mares if I had to choose a random horse and that was all the information I was given. BUT the horse itself makes the difference. Mare or gelding, as others have said, a good horse is a good horse, end of story. My gelding is competitive and works for me, and will give me everything I ask of him and then some without question or hesitation. He's a good horse.

On average, a mare is more likely to irritate me than a gelding, but I have met some darned fine mares that I would not mind working with a bit. I can honestly say that when I next go horse shopping, it won't be mare vs gelding, but "Is this a good horse?" and "Is this horse a match for me temperament-wise?"


----------



## NattaBoss (Sep 19, 2013)

I've technically ridden more geldings than mares, but most of my riding career was spent riding a mare. I would say I preferred the mare over any of the geldings I've ridden. The geldings were all very point and shoot kind of horses, you pointed them in the direction you wanted to go in and that's where they went. The mare was like that after you won her over, by having a firm hand and clear direction. I learned more riding the mare than I did riding the geldings. But then again, every horse is different and there are probably point and shoot mares and win me over geldings out there, and everything in between. I've never experienced mareish mares though, the mare I rode didn't have noticeable heat cycles, but she would have her days. If you really truly love geldings then wait for one but if you think you could give mares a chance, maybe go for it?


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

cpr saves said:


> "See that? That's why I'll NEVER own a mare!"


Ya know what I do "See that? That's why I'll NEVER own a gelding!" LOL. Like everyone else said you shouldn't pass on a really nice horse just because of gender. As much as I'm not partial to geldings, I would never pass up on an amazing mount. Kinda like how as much as I dislike greys I would never pass up a really nice grey horse... 

I've ridden many different genders through the years, I've owned different horses as well, mares & geldings. I currently do technically own a gelding right now. I've also met a ton of mares you couldn't get me to own no matter how much you begged. My favorite lesson horses? Geldings. In lessons though I don't want to worry about the horse, I want to worry about myself. The majority of geldings I rode were "point this way, horse will go." But I just _love _my mares. Notice I said MY mares lol. I would never wish anyone else's mares on myself. They have personalities I love. Both my mares adore me. Cally who I was given, actually gets along better with me than she ever did with her old owner. What did she end up getting? A playful, loving gelding. I also love that my mares aren't overwhelming like my gelding. Sonny has to _constantly _be messing with something of mine. He always demands attention. Cally is like give me my dang treats and leave me woman! My kinda gal. Both girls, when feeling it, will give me their 110% every time. I did a trail clinic in the summer with Dani and she did _everything _I asked of her. I can just imagine the huge fight it would have been with Sonny... and don't think I didn't work with him as much as my girls just because of his gender. He got the same work on him as they did. 

It's funny though... everyone at the barn who's a "gelding" person seriously can't stand my mares. It's not because they're already pre-biased, they just can't understand the appeal of something that seems to love you one moment then doesn't want you to touch them the next. They don't understand why I love the little stupid temper tantrums or flairs of attitude. Not saying geldings don't get them either - because they do. I had one nasty SOB of a gelding...


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't judge a horse on it's gender. A mare can do anything a gelding can do and vice versa. It depends on the individual horse. If thus mare is perfect for you and the only thing stopping you is her gender, I'd say you need a better reason for passing her up. Sure, there are lots of stories about mares. But there are also tons about geldings. A good horse is a good horse. Give it a chance before deciding. I personally like mares. Why? Probably because the first horse I rode/had was a mare. But either way, gelding or mare, depends on the horse. Not it's gender. Good luck!


----------



## Lucky1inKy (Sep 22, 2013)

dbarabians said:


> Give me a mare any day. They bond with their owners in a way I have seen only a couple of geldings . They try harder and will go the distance with someone they trust. My mares follow you around the pasture like dogs all waiting to be petted and fussed over.
> I know a couple of polo players and they insist that mares are the better mounts. They are braver and more competitive. Shalom


^^^This

I am definitely a mare kind of girl. I also think they bond more with their owners. I also find it much easier to "read" a mare. A good mare will swim through shark infested waters to bring u lemonade if she loves u. Ive always had a deeper connection with the mares i've owned. They are very committed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

There is indeed a difference in genders and and an altered male is different than an unaltered horse. Removing the hormones that control not only growth but temperament changes a gelding.
I am unapologetic about preferring mares over geldings. There are 31 horses that I own. 3 are geldings. I find the three geldings boring. Of the 15 geldings that I have owned in my life. Only 2 became favorites of mine. Shalom


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree with DB, there is and always will be a gender difference BECAUSE of the hormones. They typically have natural gender behavioral traits like any other animal. But unlike DB, most of my mares have been more standoffish, catch, work, and then they're done. No lovey dovey stuff from them. On the other hand I have to beat my geldings off with a stick!
That being said, a good horse IS a good horse regardless.

Why I love mares? Well after you develop the typical trust and training, which FOR ME tends to take longer, you've got one heckofa horse. Typically they tend to be more herd bound, test dominance more, and are more "set in their ways".
But I say it's a "when" not an "if" with them. WHEN I've finally reached them they'd walk on water for me, on a mission.

My first horse was a QH/Arab mare. I wouldn't be half the horse person I am today if it wasn't for her. She was tough as nails, difficult to train, but there wasn't a thing she wouldn't do for me after we got our stuff together. Any direction or task I asked she'd do including jumping off cliffs, scaling stupid steep rock walls, camping out alone all night tied to a small branch, race ATV's and deer, if I wanted it done she was down. She even fought off three massive dogs one day while we were out alone on a trail. They were tearing her to bits but she didn't DARE try to buck me off. I hopped off and she went to town, killed two of the dogs and busted the other one up. Then came back to me, it took the vet two hours to stitch her up and we lost count how many.
I've had dozens of horses since her (mostly geldings) and there hasn't been a single one that I'd think would do same. The only thing that could take her down was a tornado, I lost her to one in 06.

The others were also pretty amazing in their own way. My other favorite horse _was_ my old gelding Rooster, but he was the no worries, more like a human, let a 2 year old crawl all over him, take a nap by the campfire, drink your beer type!

Here is DH's mare, she's been exactly what he needs. Gutsy on the trails with him being apprehensive and she knows it. Some may say "****y mare syndrome", but I see it as her body language saying "I know who's boss, and I don't really like it..."


If you can get used to looks like those I'd say GO FOR IT!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

KylieHuitema said:


> ........She actually wants to be around me when I'm doing chores, she actually _wants_ to come out and spend time out of the pasture. I can whistle to her and she comes up. When she sees me walking out of my house and out to the barn, she knickers. She practically throws her head into the halter. I never got to experience a horse that actually would prefer being with me over being with the other horses.


This is how my mare is too! After owning geldings for years (and one bad mare that only lasted a month) I really was not looking for a mare. But I got her at a great price and she's gaited, and I was looking for a gaited horse, and well, she is the most affectionate horse EVER. She totally does what KylieHuitema says above. She just wants to be with me. When cleaning pens she follows me around, quietly, gently. Not getting into mischief. She just wants to stand at my side. 

When I go out with a halter both her and her son (now a 3 yr old gelding) come up and practically halter themselves. I have only seen her in heat maybe 3 times in 4 years. Which surprises me since she used to be a broodmare. You would think she would be a total hussy but she is not. She is just wonderful! 

Now her son is very friendly too, but he is mischievous and always wanting to play. Constantly. Annoyingly. But his momma is affectionate in a non-demanding way. Momma is very playful though. She likes to run around the pen with her son bucking and rearing and having fun. 

So what I would say is a good mare is as good as ANY gelding. But there are some mareish mares out there that unfortunately give all mares a bad name. When horse shopping I tend to prefer geldings just because they take out some of the variables.....you don't have to worry about what they are like in heat and so on. So that variable is removed. But a good mare is as good or better than a gelding. 

My girl Isabelle:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Getting rid of the hormones doesn't make a horse dull, stupid, less responsive or lazy. Sure, it can even out their temperament a little more than a horse left intact, but attributing stupidity, cowardice and dullness because of the neutering process is nothing more than ignorant bias. 

Any GOOD breeder knows that geldings are the backbone of the horse industry, and breeds with the goal to produce the best horses they can. If their geldings are subpar it's their breeding, not the gelding process that caused it.

I had a gelding who was as ****y, intelligent, loyal and brave as any horse out there. He would have been a holy terror as a stallion, and was always a handful. 

Again, a good horse is a good horse regardless of its gender. If someone wants to believe otherwise, that doesn't make their opinions any more right than mine.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Speedracer I never said they were stupid or lazy. They are gelded to remove the hormones and make them more manageable . Removing those hormones not only changes their sex drive but other behaviors.
That is plain and simple science .
Need proof come ride one of the geldings here. Then ride either of my stallions I think you will notice the difference.
It has nothing to do with how a horse is bred.
I dont own any geldings that I bred. All colts here are sold. There is no place or purpose for them here. 
I will prefer mares over any gelding any day. Shalom


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

When I look back at all the horses I've ridden over the years, most of my favorites have been mares. They were easier to handle during ground work and they seemed more willing to go the extra mile during arena or trail work. But I've had the pleasure to work with some nice geldings as well.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

You tell a gelding.
You ask a stallion.
You discuss it with a mare.

I like them all.


----------



## Lucky1inKy (Sep 22, 2013)

sarahfromsc said:


> You tell a gelding.
> You ask a stallion.
> You discuss it with a mare.
> 
> I like them all.


Haha!! So true!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Depends on the gelding or mare. I have a gelding that you definitely discuss things with. I have had mares who shut up and go right to work. I haven't had too much experience with stallions but it seems to depend on the horse.

Honestly, a horse is a horse. Every kind of horse can have serious tude, IMO you have a higher chance of finding a mare with a bad attitude, but there are opinionated geldings out there too.
If the horse is good, buy it. However I tend to be one who looks at bloodlines, height, personality/ridability and accomplishments far before gender and color. 
I find it tends to be more performance bred horses that are particular or opinionated. And a lot of times what is described as "moodiness" is due to a medical issue. The witchiest mare I've ever known had ovarian tumors. Lots of other horses end up with ulcers, painful heat cycles, tooth pain, etc.. treatable diseases. Not "being mean" or witchy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

"Mares make geldings do stupid things"

I never understood that. A mare MAKES them act all goofy because she exists? She MAKES them get moody with other geldings for her affections? If, just by existing in the same pasture, the geldings get goofy and start acting out - I would say it's the gelding's fault that he isn't capable of controlling himself around mares, not the mare's fault for "making" them act differently. :wink: Put a mare in a pasture of geldings and the geldings get goofy. Put a gelding in a pasture full of mares.... And the gelding gets goofy. Seems like a gelding problem to me! :lol:

THAT BEING SAID: I have never ever seen the above happen. Maybe it's because I just don't pay attention, but all the geldings in the pastures where I am are just dandy whether or not mares are around, and the same can be said the other way around.

I love my mares. The have so much personality. clementine's genetic brother was definitely a LOt different than her and I much prefer her attitude and demeanor to his. That's my only experience first hand, so I honestly can't tell you it's because of gender. I have no idea. It could just be the different personalities. But I can say I prefer mares over geldings overall - but I have two of them, I might be a little biased! 

I wouldn't turn down a good gelding. I wouldn't turn down a good mare. Do I think that gender plays a role in personality? Yep, I do to an extent. Do I think that it has as big an effect as everyone says? Nope. A horse reflects the handling it gets. If a horse of ANY gender is handled properly you end up with a good natured horse. If not, you get a mare who is "mareish and moody" or a gelding who is "stubborn and stupid." But really all you have is a bratty horse who needs more groundwork and it's being blamed on gender.

(that said we all know even dead broke horses have their moments, I'm not saying any horse that throws an occasional tizzy is unhandled and untrained. No getting up in arms about it.)


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

When we went shopping for my daughter's first horse, everyone told us to only look at geldings. I was told that geldings make better kid horses and Kitten would be safer.

Kitten had been riding geldings for lessons and it made sense to me (as a first time horse owner), so I focused my search on geldings.

Then, our BO let us know that one of her boarders was selling his daughter's mare and asked if we wanted to take a look.

Kitten met Acey on the ground and spent about 30 minutes grooming her and talking to her. We then saddled her up and let her ride for awhile. Acey was so good with her and my daughter really wanted to try her in lessons. We leased Acey for 9 months. During that time we saw the best and worst of Acey. When in heat, she was easily distracted and sensitive to the touch (we use a supplement now to help with that). But, even though she tested her young rider, you could see the strong bond forming. Acey loved my daughter and would come to the fence when out car pulled up at the barn. She follows Kitten without a lead rope, but will also ground tie on command. I rose her on a trail challenge course and we did ok, only refused one obstacle (the torn up tarp hanging from a tree). My daughter rode her on the same course and after a small hesitation, she took Kitten through every obstacle.

The day Kitten came off (running barrels) and Acey hopped on three legs to avoid stepping on her...then slammed on her brakes and went back to check her rider was the day we knew she was ours. We purchased her soon after.

We've owned and showed our mare for almost two years now and I do not regret going against the advice I received at the beginning of my search. A good horse is a good horse and we love our bratty mare. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

While I have 3 geldings and 2 mares... My mares are my main horses. My geldings tend to be good horses (2 are used for lesson horses) but I don't find the drive like I do in my mares. 

My mares are both using horses. My aqha is cow bred and if she doesn't have a job she will act 'Marish' because she tries to give herself a job if I don't give her one. My tb mare is also a lesson horse but she is also my all around performance horse. She's easy enough to ride for kids but when were training she knows it and is a brilliant working horse. Se loves to show. 

My geldings would rather ignore me than train. They just don't have that drive I get in my mares. They'd rather be as lazy as possible without getting in trouble while my girls work with me.


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I prefer mares they will give you there heart and more
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

I have never met a mare that I liked. 

I am 100% a gelding girl. I've ridden geldings and mares and I get along better with geldings. 

I've always gotten 110% from the geldings I've worked with and I've always gotten stubborn snottiness from the mares. 

I'll leave the mares to someone else and I'll just stick to the boys


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

Why can't we just think of horses as individuals??? Who cares if it's a gelding or mare. I enjoy both because both can end up being great horses.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

You can ASK a mare,
TELL a gelding, 
But you must 
DISCUSS it with a stallion. 

Of course mares will also tell you to "schedule it with my secretary and we'll get back to you." They're opinionated, funny, exasperating, loving, giving...and witchy on occasion. But that's why I own 2 geldings, 1 stallion and 6 mares.


----------



## LadyChevalier (Apr 19, 2013)

I agree that a good horse is a good horse no matter what the gender. A gelding could be as temperamental as a mare and a stallion could be as gentle as a gelding. Its true mares have more hormone changes and they can have their mood changes but not all mares act mare-ish. 
None of my mares act mare-ish. Rarely ever hear an in-heat squeal and they ride out every time the same horse as every other day. I've come across some very temperamental mares so I can see why that may put them in poor light but I've also seen some very aggressive geldings that seriously needed to be put in their place. So just dont judge a book by its cover or a horse by its gender.


----------



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

I have a mare. The only time her mare-ness is inconvenient is in the spring when she goes into her bonkers-heat and spends several day trotting the fence line. I usually just leave her alone then, and she comes out of that heat in amazing shape.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> You can ASK a mare,
> TELL a gelding,
> But you must
> DISCUSS it with a stallion.
> ...


There should be two stallions and one gelding but you already know my opinion on that.
I still think you should be arrested for gelding that magnificent animal.

I now have 33 horses thanks to dreamcatcher and only two are geldings. I am a mare man through and through and make no apologies about it. Shalom


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

dbarabians said:


> There should be two stallions and one gelding but you already know my opinion on that.
> I still think you should be arrested for gelding that magnificent animal.
> 
> I now have 33 horses thanks to dreamcatcher and only two are geldings. I am a mare man through and through and make no apologies about it. Shalom


LOL Donald! You know I agree with you re: the gelding that should still be a stallion. Especially since I just saw a wonderful straight Russian mare that would have been a cross to die for. Ah well, some things just weren't meant to be.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Love my mares. Never had a problem with moods. I've only had one gelding for any length of time and had him for over 20 yrs. It was all feed me, pet me, groom me, admire me and feed me some more. The mares on the other hand have all been very much aware of me and my moods. Even the hot ones could adjusted themselves to human toddlers. Knew and understood a baby.

My daughter when she was little was very busy and hyperactive. Took my eyes off her playing in the yard long enough to pull a weed in the flower bed. Poof gone! To my horror she got up into the horse pen where I was keeping a screwy rescue tied up in a court case. The gelding was circling and threatening my baby playing in the dirt. Out of nowhere came my little curly pony, teeth bared and letting both barrels fly. She held the much larger horse off until I could snatch my daughter up and head for safety. My big QH gelding he just stood there watching, tried to check me for carrots on the way out the gate.
Yes I much prefer mares.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I didn't read any of the other replies, but I don't prefer mares, in fact when I was horse shopping I was determined to get a gelding BUT I ended up with a mare. I absolutely love my mare, yes she can try my patients at times, but when my gelding are "I'll do it because you asked me to and it's my job" they are always pretty much the same good or bad, I pretty much always know what to expect, my mare on the other hand is more enthusiastic about doing things for me. Once you get that working relationship with a mare they will do anything you ask because they WANT to do it and to me that is a great feeling.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I like mares. You cant breed a gelding, and studs are a hassle if you arent breeding. Plain and simple, even if you dont breed, you could have the nicest, most talented amd well comformed gelding but you wont be able to own his offspring. If he was a stud you could, but I am talking early gelded horse. There is plenty to be said that many mares sgould never be bred, but a genuinely good mare there is always the chance, and you arent hurting anything by keeping them intact. I like their try, but I never had any interest in buying a lazy mare, so it isnt predisposed. In dogs, I prefer males. Chickens, hens are the preference. It depend on the individual and what they produce for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't care about gender as long as its a good horse. BUT I like mares better because its less awkward to clean their "parts" lol!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

All the mares I've had the pleasure to work with has always been sweeter, quieter and a lot less stubborn and easier to train than geldings. That's why I prefer mares.


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

My gelding is bold, outgoing, affectionate and friendly. If I ask him to do something he will do his best. He can be willful and will occasionally test me, but always back down when I stand up to him! I like him for his feisty personality. 

My mare is standoffish, not affectionate at all and not particularly friendly. She still very green, but eager to figure out what I want her to do and do it perfectly. Her manners are impeccable. Once she understands what I want her to do she does it with no fight and no questions. She doesn't want trouble!

Both of them are good horses, I like the gelding better because I've spent more time with him. I like the mare too, though!


----------



## ryster2000 (Nov 27, 2012)

Really, a good horse is a good horse. I love my mare, and I love my gelding.


----------



## liv885 (Mar 16, 2012)

I didn't mind which gender when I was looking but ended up with a mare. I've always seem to bond better with mares. My mare is fantastic, loving, protective, very cheeky and spunky when in heat. I love her hormonal changes makes life very interesting but a little frustrating. When she is hormonal, she loves jumping and showing off to the boys. I think that it doesn't matter, if you are bonded to a horse you will learn to live with all their quirks.


----------

